# PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger



## carpstaffelsta (7. September 2009)

Wie findet ihr die bissanzeiger? 

könnt ihr mir ein bericht oder erfahrung schreiben wäre gut 

hier noch mal zu lesen


http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-bissanzeiger-p-11973&cName=bissanzeiger-c-23


----------



## Carras (8. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

hatte die Prologic Bissis auch schon, habe Sie aber wieder zurück geschickt, weil ich günstig an die Delkim TXi gekommen bin.
Von der Verarbeitung her, kannst Du die Prologic mit den Delkims vergleichen. Soll heißen, auch hier ist das Gehäuse nicht "das Beste vom Besten". 
Die Funkübertragung der Prologic ist 1:1,...was bei Bissis in der Preisklasse nicht normal ist.
Die ersten Serien hatten wohl ein Reichweitenproblem, was inzwischen aber gelöst sein soll. (Gut,..bei Carp Sounder z.B., ist das immer noch ein Thema,...)

Unterm Strich hast Du bei den Prologic's ein Set, welches Dir, zu dem Preis, eine gute Leistung bietet.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## carpstaffelsta (8. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

danke

ist klar wenn ich delkims günstig finde würd ich die auch nehmen


----------



## carpstaffelsta (8. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

weis einer noch was über die
PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW?

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-neuheit-2009-p-19260&cName=bissanzeiger-c-23


----------



## Carp--Angler (8. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfSsUIRccsQ


----------



## Schleie! (8. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

Kollege fischt die Senzora, aber total unzufrieden.
er verkaquft seine und holt sich ebenfalls delkims...


----------



## Tino (9. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Kollege fischt die Senzora, aber total unzufrieden.
> er verkaquft seine und holt sich ebenfalls delkims...


 
Warum ist er unzufrieden? Bin auch an den genannten interessiert.

Danke


----------



## derNershofer (9. September 2009)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

bei mir sind es jetzt die billigpieper von b. richi geworden kann mal berichten was die taugen wenn sie morgen hoffentlich kommen


----------



## derMaggi (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

Ich fische die Teile jetzt seit einem Jahr bin in Punkto Genauigkeit und Verarbeitung eigentlich zufrieden. Einzigstes Minus ist die Lautstärke des Empfängers ansonsten kann ich die Teile echt empfehlen. #6


----------



## Actionman (31. März 2010)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2886294#post2886294


----------



## xpudel666x (31. März 2010)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

Habe die Polyphonic auf ner Messe vorgeführt bekommen.. machen ganz lustige Geräusche. Preis im Gegensatz zu Delkims ja auch human..


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. April 2010)

*AW: PROLOGIC Senzora VTSW 3+1 Funk Bissanzeiger*

mein kumpel hat sie jetzt auch und sie werden  nächste woche 6 tage getestet

gründsätzlich sind prologic bissanzeiger der hammer - ich hab die puck mans seit einem jahr: Fazit: die besten bissanzeiger die ich je hatte. sie haben schon eine woche dauerfrost ud schnee ohne probleme ausgehalten und auch schon tagelangen schüttregen- meiner meinung nach die bestzen bissanzeiger in der preiskalsse unter 100€


----------

